# GUI stuff.



## Ketxxx (Jul 10, 2007)

This is for a project I'm starting to work on. Does anyone know of any software that will let me make a GUI relatively quickly and easily? I dont want to spend ages custom doing a GUI with C++ or something.


----------



## Atech (Jul 10, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> This is for a project I'm starting to work on. Does anyone know of any software that will let me make a GUI relatively quickly and easily? I dont want to spend ages custom doing a GUI with C++ or something.


wxWidgets, perchance? Might be a bit overboard for what you want, though.


----------



## bruins004 (Jul 10, 2007)

Try .NET
Drag and drop 

Or you can try Visual Studio (pre - .NET)


----------



## Kreij (Jul 11, 2007)

The Microsoft Visual Studio Express editions are free and very easy to use for creating GUIs.


----------

